# How to use PowerClip in CorelDraw



## PositiveDave

Corel Power Clip is pretty cool:

Put your image and text on the page:










Select your image and go to Effects>Power Clip>Place Inside Container:










Then choose your container, text in this example:










et voila!










It's really just a shortcut to producing a clipping mask effect, so older versions of Corel & Illustrator will use the clipping mask tool.


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Corel power Clip*

Whoa, thanks for the tutorial! The screenshot visuals were really helpful!


----------



## Boomerbabe

Thank you. 
PJ


----------



## martinwoods

I know this is an old thread but, I know how to powerclip BUT say I have a hundred templates and need to put the same image in each one, how do I do that without having to do each one individually?

Thanks


----------



## dbthamsai

Try this one ...
Create your own 2012 Calendar in CorelDRAW X5
Tutorial#4: Power Clip in CorelDraw | Busyok CreativeBusyok Creative


----------



## CandyCola

That's what i looking for


----------



## precredit

Very cool, I needed this.


----------



## phazed

Wow..great.
Thanks for this tutorials.


----------

